# New 90-Two for Newbie



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello all new here and this is my first pistol wooo. I just got the Beretta 90-two this Sunday and I've been looking for a good forum to start posting in. So after allot of reading online I decided to pick up the 90-two in .40 over the tried and true M-9 first pistol I ever shot and I loved it. Over all I'm very happy with it although I have yet to get to the range for some trigger time. However there are two things I don’t like and that would be the two external trigger components. Why are there moving parts from the trigger on the outside of the gun? I see this being a big down side to having outdoors. Like the tab on the top why is that even there? I don’t have pics but anyone that has a 90-two should know what I'm talking about. Thks for any info guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is the trigger bar on the outside of the gun. It's the only "moving part" really on the outside. It's just part of the design. Some guns that have it inside have to make the frame wider in that section.

In my humble opinion, it's a non issue.

As for that "tab" you are talking about - I assume you mean the firing pin block that moves up as you pull the trigger. Also part of the design. The gun cannot fire without the firing pin block moving up. beretta did this so a person can see the block move up and out of the way.

The original 92 design goes back to the 1970s. It has just been refined here and there over the years with updated models.

I too have a 90-Two - Nice gun...










I actually have five 92 variants, with plans to buy 1 or 2 more. Great guns. MY regular 92FS is my every day concealed carry gun too 










You may also want to check out this site:

Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Great choice, congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

> It's just part of the design.


 Oh ok dosnt really bother me just curiosity.

I love Beretta so I'm sure in time I'll be getting a few more as well haha but is that a ps90 in the back round or is it the p90? Eather way how do you like it? I would love to get one, one of my favorite bullpup's



> Great choice, congratulations. Safe shooting.


 Thks I'm very happy with my pick.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dodgerider said:


> Oh ok dosnt really bother me just curiosity.
> 
> I love Beretta so I'm sure in time I'll be getting a few more as well haha but is that a ps90 in the back round or is it the p90? Eather way how do you like it? I would love to get one, one of my favorite bullpup's
> 
> Thks I'm very happy with my pick.


It's a PS90. I actually have 2, so that'll tell ya how much I like it. I got my 1st one 4 years ago. Last Dec, I bought an MSAR AUG, but ended up selling it 2-3 months ago, and I used the $ to buy a 2nd PS90.

My 1st PS90 has an EOtech - the second one has the stock USG optic. I wanted a non battery powered carbine. I also tried a Beretta CX4 a few years back. I'm more of a handgun guy, but the PS90 is the only rifle I care to own.


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

> It's a PS90. I actually have 2, so that'll tell ya how much I like it. I got my 1st one 4 years ago. Last Dec, I bought an MSAR AUG, but ended up selling it 2-3 months ago, and I used the $ to buy a 2nd PS90.
> 
> My 1st PS90 has an EOtech - the second one has the stock USG optic. I wanted a non battery powered carbine. I also tried a Beretta CX4 a few years back. I'm more of a handgun guy, but the PS90 is the only rifle I care to own.


Good to hear you like it and I've heard alot of good things about EOtech but being battery powered is a drawback. My local gun shop has a MSAR AUG right now I've been eyeballing it when I'm in there but I like some rifles.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally would not buy the MSAR - the reputation of the company online is just bad. Their main customer service rep left the company a few months ago. And, it's just gone downhill since. Some people have sent in defective E4 mags and such a year ago and are still awaiting replacement. Go read the posts at the AUG forum and on AR15.com. Admittedly, there are some guys who ONLY bash the company. But if you read everything as a whole, it's still very bad...

My STG-AUG gun ran 100% with 30 round mags. But, the 42 rounders didn't work so well. If the gun does jam - it's a real pain to get it to work again. Ya gotta pull the barrel, and maybe even try to get the receiver out the stock. A jam can take 5 min to clear - which is very BAD in a self defense situation. I was always had the fear of a jam after my 2 experiences of trying to get the gun running again when those 42 rounders jammed. 

I had MSAR replace the 42 rounders that gave me issues, and then I decided to sell the gun. I have real doubts as to the longevity of the company, and getting spare parts is getting to be very tough in the past 6 months or so.

After all the stuff I keep reading about them, I decided that I prefered my PS90 and bought a 2nd one.


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

> personally would not buy the MSAR - the reputation of the company online is just bad. Their main customer service rep left the company a few months ago. And, it's just gone downhill since. Some people have sent in defective E4 mags and such a year ago and are still awaiting replacement. Go read the posts at the AUG forum and on AR15.com. Admittedly, there are some guys who ONLY bash the company. But if you read everything as a whole, it's still very bad...
> 
> My STG-AUG gun ran 100% with 30 round mags. But, the 42 rounders didn't work so well. If the gun does jam - it's a real pain to get it to work again. Ya gotta pull the barrel, and maybe even try to get the receiver out the stock. A jam can take 5 min to clear - which is very BAD in a self defense situation. I was always had the fear of a jam after my 2 experiences of trying to get the gun running again when those 42 rounders jammed.
> 
> ...


Wow that sucks thanks for the info that's too bad the gun its self looks pretty good I havn't really looked into it but guess I won't be now. Plus I would rather get the ps90 over the MSAR anyway that and my new beretta :mrgreen:


----------

